# Air Cleaner flow direction?



## Iamjacob (Mar 18, 2011)

First off thanks to everyone for making this such a great site. I've lurked for a long time and learned a lot.

I'm in the process of building an air cleaner from a furnace blower and some filters and its going well. My question is about placement.

I know the ideal placement is so that the air circulates to keep the dust in the air while the filter can remover the dust, my problem is that my "shop" isn't square. I have an L shaped garage and I'm not sure where and what direction to hang the filter to get the most out of it.

Below is a sketch of the "shop", the way I see it I have a bunch of options but I just don't know what is going to work best.

Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

I would place it at number 2 location discharging toward the lathe.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Base on what I have seen about placement in wood mags and online, I think in spot number 3 is the place to go. You don't want it directly above a tool, but more where dust gets pushed out. This is based that spot 3 is the out feed side of the TS. I assume most of your sanding is done on the workbench in which case 3 I believe is the prime location.
One of the best ways to know os where does most of the small dust particles accumulate in your shop. Obviously dust goes everywhere when sanding, just figure out wher it settles the most. The air should be pushed towards the emptier side of the shop so the filter catches the small .05 micron dust from your work area, keeping the other side ideal for finishing.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I would agree with location #3. Pull the dust from the machines & exhausting clean air towards what I would think is the door/the remainder of shop space.


----------



## Iamjacob (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys,

The rest of the shop is actually the car portion of the 3 car garage so there isn't much work done in that area. I was initially leaning between location 2 and 3 but I just wasn't sure which way to point the exhaust. I figured towards the lathe would keep the air circulating but that would put the intake on the clean air side of the shop.

The out feed side of the table saw is the top side in the drawing and I do find that most of the accumulating dust is in the back (top) of the shop. If I need the extra space for the TS I roll the saw down.

I'll start with it in spot 3 blowing down and play with it from there if it's not working out very well. I might think about an additional fan just to keep the air moving in the back of the shop.


----------

